# Who is hiring in California for the 102 million dead trees?



## GlenWimpy (Jan 26, 2017)

Who is hiring? I hear there are 102 million dead trees and that people are hiring ?


----------



## Dennis Rash (Jan 30, 2017)

GlenWimpy said:


> Who is hiring? I hear there are 102 million dead trees and that people are hiring ?


Give me a shout if you are looking to head out west


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jan 30, 2017)

Dennis Rash said:


> Give me a shout if you are looking to head out west


Glen 901 484 9918

I'm taking:
1 new caterpillar 2017 259D
2 2017 Chev 2500 HD pick up
3 2006 GMC 2500HD
4 16 ft big tex dump trailer
5 16 ft big tex flat trailer
6 chipper truck
7 Vermeer BC 1500 Chipper


----------



## GlenWimpy (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks Dennis! I sent him an E mail!

I owe you a good Lunch!


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 18, 2017)

Glen if your still interested and want options, we have a 5 year contract. You and your equipment can make bank out here in California doing bug trees. Its a pretty good deal and the moneys always on time. Its a billion dollar project. Come get a piece of pie. Pm me.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 18, 2017)

I live in the San Bernardino mountains and have not heard of any sizable projects going on. It is possible above Bakersfield that there is some thing that I do not know about. In my area we wrapped up many millions of dollars in projects about 10 years ago. It was a crazy time. Keep every body posted how it is going. Thanks


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm from San berdo area my self. We have no more pines left to die in our mountains. Phelp&Jordon has some big projects here in central Calif. For pg&e and cema. 
A few company's from arrowhead, Crestline, big bear are up here, and a hundred more from all over the usa.


----------



## Justinian tree (Feb 22, 2017)

I am hiring climbers and crews around Sonora 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenWimpy (Feb 22, 2017)

Justinian tree said:


> I am hiring climbers and crews around Sonora
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Call me or send me your number....Thanks Glen 901 484 9918 GlensTreeServiceMemphis.com


----------



## sanderson (Mar 14, 2017)

Justinian tree said:


> I am hiring climbers and crews around Sonora
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi my name is Steven and I have 11 years of climbing exp. I am looking to do some contract climbing where ever I can. My number is (573) 718-1623. Call for any additional info and job references.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 14, 2017)

beastmaster said:


> I'm from San berdo area my self. We have no more pines left to die in our mountains. Phelp&Jordon has some big projects here in central Calif. For pg&e and cema.
> A few company's from arrowhead, Crestline, big bear are up here, and a hundred more from all over the usa.



Just like 2003, and beyond,, I will stay here,
Jeff


----------



## RickSB (Apr 11, 2017)

Looking for experienced, dependable climbers for jobs around Santa Barbara area! Willing to pay top dollar for the right guy. Business is booming here, lots of room for advancement and big opportunities for a solid hard-worker. 805-244-5997


----------

